
U.S. secretly tested carcinogen in Western Canada during the Cold War - nblavoie
http://nationalpost.com/news/canada/u-s-secretly-tested-carcinogen-in-western-canada-during-the-cold-war-researcher-discovers
======
forkLding
Does remind me of the Fallout video game series and their vaults, always
amazes me when I'm constantly reminded that events like this actually happen

------
blackflame7000
How much was known about the carcinogenic effects of Cadmium during this
period? Is it possible they didnt understand the risks or was malice involved?

~~~
headShrinker
Well they lied about it so, there was malice. My guess is they knew it was
going to make some people terminally sick. Maybe they didn’t presume cancer,
cause carcinogenic agents at that time were relatively unknown. Shoe shops had
live x-ray machines, PCBs were all the rage and smoking was good for
digestion...

On second thought, they totally knew. All the experiments were absolutely
terrible at their core.

